# Problem: Canvas-Grösse Motorola RAZR v3r



## autooldie (26. Apr 2007)

hallo, liebe Javaner,
von JAVA habe ich keine Ahnung, habe mal RPG programmiert, ansonsten Cobol.
Jetzt das Problem:
Habe mir ein Motorola-handy gekauft und einige Spiele probehalber 'raufgeladen und getestet.
Danach musste ich feststellen, dass irgendein hinterlistiges Proggi die Bildschirmgrösse von
176 x 220 Pixeln auf 176 x 182 px verstellt hatte, was sich auch nicht mehr zurückstellt.
Nun vermute ich, dass dies über irgendwelche Parameter, die in der *.jad Datei versteckt
waren, geschehen ist. 
Meine Frage geht nun in die Richtung wie ich durch eigene Parametereingabe dies wieder
rückgängig machen kann, ohne das handy neu zu flashen und damit die Garantie zu verlieren.
Danke für Eure Kooperation!  :roll:


----------



## Wildcard (26. Apr 2007)

Ich denke hier passt's besser.


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Apr 2007)

Zunächst mal, habe ich gelesen, soll wohl das Flashen des Handys nicht mit einem Garantieverlust einher gehen.
Und dann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Java-Programm dauerhaft die Displayauflösung verstellen kann.
Hast du schon mal das Handy abgeschaltet und den Akku kurzzeitig entfernt? Sollte das nicht helfen, durchsuchst du mal das Handy-Menü und setzt das Telefon in den Werkszustand zurück.


----------



## autooldie (26. Apr 2007)

ja, danke, aber all' das habe ich bereits gemacht, und nix hat geholfen!


----------



## Eifelente (26. Apr 2007)

Wie genau äussert sich dass denn ?
Hast du jetzt immer einen schwarzen Streifen im Display?
Oder nur, wenn die JavaSpiele spielst ?


----------



## autooldie (26. Apr 2007)

das sieht dann so aus, dass am oberen Bildrand die Verbindungsdaten und der Batteriestand zu sehen sind, danach beginnt dann das image des Spiels.


----------



## Jockel (27. Apr 2007)

Und das war schonmal anders? Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, da dieser Info-Balken beim V3 immer da ist.
(Darüber, dass das V3 eh ein Mist-Gerät ist, lasse ich mich mal nicht weiter aus)


----------



## autooldie (27. Apr 2007)

nun, wenn du das jetzt so sagst..... Keine Ahnung, ob das schon immer so war!
Warum ist das Teil Mist?


----------



## Jockel (27. Apr 2007)

Das Design ist ganz schick, zugegeben, aber der Rest ist Müll. Langsamer Prozessor, vermurkste VM-Implementierung, etc. Die reinste Hölle für das Teil zu programmieren.


----------

